
What Do We Do with the Science of Monstrous Men? - tptacek
https://slate.com/technology/2018/08/what-do-we-do-with-the-science-of-abusive-men.html
======
tptacek
To me, the most interesting thing here is how allegations (quite well
substantiated in Anderson's case) give us an opportunity to reevaluate a
career's worth of contributions without the haziness of reverence, and how
when we do that we sometimes find those contributions lacking. The
Anderson/Watson pathology, of developing talent for self-promotion and
surreptitious appropriation of credit due to others, is endemic in my field
(software security), so I might just be sensitive to it.

